# Windjacke: figurbetont, leicht, wärmend und günstig



## 12die4 (20. September 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir leider letztens meine Vaude Wintry Jacke in der Jugendherberge klauen lassen. Jetzt suche ich nach einer Alternative.
Die Wintry hat mir im Prinzip schon gut gefallen. War extrem leicht, hat ausreichend gewÃ¤rmt und war zu fast 100% winddicht. Der Preis war wegen der BrÃ¼ggelmann Gutscheinaktion auch unschlagbar gÃ¼nstig. Habe glaube ich nur 50â¬ gezahlt.
Was mir an der Wintry aber nicht so sehr gefallen hat, war die Tatsache dass sie im Tailliennbereich etwas weit geschnitten war. AuÃerdem fing  der Saum an der Windschutzlasche auf der Innenseite des ReiÃverschlussesrecht schnell an mit Pilling. Achja, und RÃ¼ckentaschen wÃ¤ren von Vorteil, das hat die Wintry nicht.

Drum wÃ¼rde ich gerne wissen, was es fÃ¼r Alternativen gibt, fÃ¼r die nicht unbedingt Preise weit jenseits der 100â¬-Marke aufgerufen werden, oder die derzeit zu einem Sonderpreis zu haben sind (z.B. Vorjahresmodell).


----------



## Menuett (20. September 2011)

Ich kann jetzt schlecht sagen ob du en MÃ¤dl bist, falls ja guck mal nach der RaceFace Piper, je nachdem welche GrÃ¶Ãe du brauchst, mal bei Amazon gucken gibts die um die 60â¬, oder nach dem Vorjahresmodell schauen z.B bei ChainReaction.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (20. September 2011)

Haha, nein! Warum? Weil ich ne figurbetonte Jacke suche?
Nee, ich find anliegende Kleidung beim Sport einfach angenehmer als Schlabberoutfit. Außerdem ist es windschnittiger.

Also was mir z.B. gefällt ist das Programm von Sugoi. Hab von denen zwei Trikots (auch ein Wintertrikot), die echt hervorragend sitzen. Nur eine passende und bezahlbare Jacke hab ich von denen bislang nicht gesehen... Die hier wäre ziemlich genau sowas, das ich suche. Aber soviel will ich echt nicht ausgeben. http://www.bike24.net/p116862.html


----------



## Menuett (21. September 2011)

Hehe, sorry  Ja Figurbetont klang so "weiblich"  Aber jetzt weiß ich ja was du meintest, da hab ich leider keinen Tipp. Kann dir nur so Seiten wie Outdoor Broker empfehlen, da sind schonmal super Schnäppchen bei


----------



## 12die4 (21. September 2011)

Hat hier denn niemand eine Windjacke, die dem entspricht was ich suche? Wäre echt nett, wenn du dann mal eine kurze Meinung zu deiner Jacke abgeben könntest.


Habe auch mal recherchiert, was es da so gibt. Drei Jacken hab ich mal rausgesucht:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...arz-weiss.html?uin=rs3bm32pufop6lji96vudrp3d7
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...test-ii-so-windstopper-soft-shell-jacke.html?
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-herren-softshelljacke-kuro-schwarz.html,a20467
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k751/a33906/p-r-o-aero-jacket-schwarz-schwarz.html

Wobei die Sugoi vom Preis sogar noch die beste ist. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob sie in Sachen Funktion mit einer echten Windstopper mithalten kann. Die Vaude finde ich auch schick, aber sie sieht recht dick und warm aus und obwohl sie beim Hersteller als Windjacke gelistet ist, steht in dem Angebot nix davon, dass sie winddicht wäre. Die Pearl Izumi ist billig und sicher auch figurbetont geschnitten, hat dafür aber keine Rückentaschen. Meinungen?


----------



## 12die4 (29. September 2011)

Hat denn echt keiner eine Meinung? Hier müsste doch fast jeder eine Windjacke besitzen. Ihr fahrt doch nicht alle nur bei Sommerwetter wie derzeit, oder? 

Was ist denn von dieser Jacke zu halten? http://www.pauldirekt.de/node/51169732?ref=artikeluebersicht&goal=angebot&link=produktkasten#xinfo


----------



## make65 (29. September 2011)

Warum gehst Du nicht einfach in verschiedene Shops und suchst Dir aus was Dir gefällt? 

Bei Deinen Ansprüchen musst Du ja eh anprobieren.

Von den großen Marken ist ja keine schlecht, dem einen gefällt die besser, dem anderen eine andere. Ausserden gibt's die Klamotten wenn sie nicht gerade reduziert sind im I-Net auch nicht viel billiger als im Laden.

Und was Deine ausgesuchten Jacken betrifft: Willst Du eine reine dünne Windjacke oder eine für kalte Temperaturen? Die ganzen Softshell-Jacken sind bei Temperaturen über 0 - 5 Grad zu warm.


----------



## 12die4 (29. September 2011)

In den Laden gehen ist etwas schwierig, da es dort eh meist nur 1-2 Marken gibt und die Auswahl auch begrenzt ist. Wo ich im Moment bin, gibt es eh keinen einzigen Händler, der Radklamotten hätte. In Stuggi könnte ich mal wieder auf Suche gehen, aber das dauert noch ein bissl. Ich könnte jetzt natürlich hergehen und alle interessanten Jacken bestellen, ausprobieren und nur die beste behalten. Das find ich aber dem Onlineshop gegenüber unfair. Darum hätte ich gern ein paar Erfahrungsberichte gehört. Muss ja nicht von genau der Jacke sein, sondern es reichen auch Erfahrungen mit dem entsprechenden Hersteller (Qualität, Anmutung, Passform).

Für etwas kühlere Temperaturen brauch ich eigentlich keine spezielle Jacke. Dafür hab ich schon ein Wintertrikot. Aber das ist eben nicht windabweisend bzw. -dicht. Ich such irgendwas ähnliches wie die Vaude Wintry. Das ist auch eine Softshelljacke. Aber sie ist so dünn, dass man sie recht problemlos auch bei 10°C tragen kann ohne wie ein Bekloppter zu schwitzen. Softshell ist eben nicht Softshell. Eine dünne Softshell würde reichen. Das wichtigste ist, dass sie !etwas! wärmt und vor Wind (und wenn möglich auch Regen) schützt.


----------



## Robby78 (29. September 2011)

Wenn es keine örtlichen Läden gibt, kann man immer noch bestellen und bei Nichtgefallen/Nichtpassen retour schicken. Bei Rose habe ich das immer so gehandhabt, die Klamotten in allen in Frage kommenden Größen/Varianten/Farben bestellt und nach Anprobe/Vergleich den Rest retoure. Das kostet dank des Versandaufkleber nichteinmal etwas (außer den Weg zu DHL,Post oder Hermes).


----------



## 12die4 (29. September 2011)

Dich kostet es nix, aber dem Shop schon. Mich würde es als Verkäufer total anpissen, wenn meine Kunden das immer so machen würden. Drum versuch ich so eine Taktik einfach zu vermeiden. Es geht mir ja auch nicht darum, dass ich von jemandem gesagt bekommen soll, welche Größe ich brauche.
Es geht mir lediglich darum, dass hier ein paar Empfehlungen oder Warnungen ausgesprochen werden, was gut und was schlecht ist (nach eigener subjektiver Erfahrung).


----------



## Robby78 (30. September 2011)

Es würde dich als Verkäufer ja keiner zwingen, solche Dienste anzubieten. Als Gewerbekunde mit entsprechenden Rahmenverträgen bezahlt man auch nur einen Bruchteil dessen, gegenüber dem privaten Paketversand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (30. September 2011)

Ich habe seit diesem Jahr Pearl Izumi Elite Barrier Jacket. Klein, leicht (197g in L), sehr gute Passform, winddicht, gute BelÃ¼ftung und seit diesem Jahr auch Transalp-erprobt 

Kann ich nur empfehlen, hat bei Stadler 45â¬ gekostet...


----------



## dadagog (1. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir das "Dyno Jacket" von Montane bestellt. Vom Stoff her an der Grenze zwischen Windjacke und Softshell, vielleicht ja interessant. http://www.montane.co.uk/products/men/soft-shell-and-fleece/dyno-jacket/255


----------



## 12die4 (1. Oktober 2011)

@onegear: Die Elite Barrier scheint mir aber fast nur aus Windschutzschicht zu bestehen oder? Ein bissl Softshell, also leicht wärmend wäre mir eigentlich lieber.
@dadagog: Danke für den Vorschlag. Die Jacke sieht mir aber eher weit geschnitten aus, oder täuscht das?


----------



## Onegear (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja, im Prinzip nur eine dünne Windschutzschicht, aber...

...ich habe sie mit Unterhemd und normalem Kurzarmtrikot gefahren. Selbst bei Bergabfahrten (Alpen) mit mehreren 100hm ist sie angenehm warm (Außentemperaturen um 8-14°C). Im Gegensatz zu einem doch recht warmen Softshell ist sie äußerst atmungsaktiv und sehr angenehm auf der Haut...


----------



## 12die4 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hm, ja das ist schwierig zu beurteilen. Als ich letztes Wochenende vom Brocken abgefahren bin, waren es da auch nicht so extrem kalt und trotz insgesamt vier Schichten hab ich immer noch gefroren.


----------



## dadagog (2. Oktober 2011)

@12die4:
Kann ich leider nicht sagen, bekomme die Jacke wahrscheinlich am Dienstag. Hier http://singletrackworld.com/reviews/montane-dyno-jacket/ gibtÂ´s ein Foto, so ganz genau kann man allerdings nicht sehen, wie sie am Rumpf sitzt. In der Rezension steht zum Schnitt: "Itâs cut in the now classic modern mountain jacket style â  slightly longer on the back â slim cut â two chest pockets â a stiffened peaked hood with volume adjuster. Cuffs are simple elasticised affairs with no velcro or adjusters."

"Enger Schnitt" ist natÃ¼rlich immer relativ - hoffe, dass man auch noch eine etwas dickere 2. Schicht drunterziehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua67 (4. Oktober 2011)

Habe ich gerade im aldi für wenig geld gefunden! geholfen hat mir dabei die online redaktion: http://www.textprovider.de/online-redaktion
Die Qualität ist aber nur mittelmässig und es gibt nur eine größe. Wlo findet ihr eure Jacken und was zieht man am besten drunter? Ich möchte dieses ende Oktober noch an den Gardasee fahren, da kann es dann abends schonmal etwas kälter werden. Ich bedanke mich im voraus für eure Antworten. Alles beste Josh!


----------



## B-Vitamin (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde auch verschiedene Jacken bei Online-Shops bestellen, keine Sorge die berechnen das in den Preis schon indirekt mit ein und es ist doch ganz normal verschiedene anzuprobieren, bevor man sie kauft. Das macht man doch im Geschäft auch.... Die Online-Stores sparen sich ja das Geld fürs Personal 
Ich trag sehr gerne Jacken von The North Face, aber jeder hat ja andere Vorlieben, besonders wenn du schon so spezielle Ansprüche hast, wirst du wohl auch im Internet ne Weile suchen müssen, das is nicht groß anders als wenn man von Geschäft zu Geschäft geht 
Hier noch 2 Biker Shops:
http://www.bobshop.de/
http://www.roseversand.de/


----------



## dadagog (5. Oktober 2011)

Dyno Jacket ist angekommen. Schönes Teil, könnte an den Armen minimal länger sein. Hab im Fotoalbum zwei Fotos hinterlegt, Größe L, bin ca. 183/85kg. 
Bin leider zu doof Fotos aus dem Fotoalbum in den Thread zu laden, (poste immer nur kleine Fragezeichen), also dort nachschauen oder mir erklären, wie es geht.


----------



## Robby78 (6. Oktober 2011)

So sonderlich figurbetont ist diese Jacke allerdings nicht.


----------



## dadagog (6. Oktober 2011)

Das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Fricke (7. Oktober 2011)

Hab seit letztem Jahr diese von Gonso:
http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-herren/radjacken-gonso/atlanta-gelb
bestens zufrieden damit, läßt sich im Pocket super in der Trikottasche verstauen, superleicht. Hatte davor eine von BOC, einiges günstiger aber vom Schnitt und Material her kein Vergleich.


----------



## 12die4 (7. Oktober 2011)

Okay, ich geb zu der Titel des Themas scheint irreführend zu sein. Aber das ist doch wieder ne reine Windjacke ohne jegliches Thermofutter, oder? Suche eher nach einer Jacke mit Windmembran UND dünner Softshell Innenschicht.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir eben bei Brügelmann die Vaude Kuro in ROT bestellt. Denke die sollte mich "warm" durch den Winter bringen. Liegt bei 112 Eurotaler.


----------



## Genius502010 (8. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich mir von Gore eine AS Cross Jacke mit so aufgeklebten Protectoren, bzw. Abriebschutz für den Herbst bestellt hatte, bin ich bei der Gore "Tool III" gelandet. 
Die AS Cross ist leider nur sehr dünn, also ein reiner Windstopper und die aufgeklebten Dinger lösten sich schon nach dem ersten Waschen leicht ab! - Nicht zu empfehlen. Ging zurück. - Im Laden wäre das unter Umständen schon wieder ein Problem gewesen.
- Nur man muss es mit dem Rücksenden ja nicht übertreiben. Würde es aber sonst auch so halten, wie Robby78.

Die "Tool III" habe ich mal als günstigen "Tagesartikel" beim Bike-Discount.de für 139 Taler bekommen.
Super Jacke! - Wärmende Fleece Innenseite und sehr funktionell! Und eng geschnitten.
Heute ist die Jacke glaube ich wieder im Angebot dort. - Leider aber nur in rot/schwarz.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a17180/tool-iii-windstopper-soft-shell-jacke-rot-schwarz.html


----------



## Theees (9. Oktober 2011)

Onegear schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen, hat bei Stadler 45 gekostet...



Puh - danke für den Tip! Hätte sie gerade fast bei H&S für 70,- bestellt 

Gruß Theees


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha25 (12. Oktober 2011)

B-Vitamin schrieb:


> Ich trag sehr gerne Jacken von The North Face



The North Face Jacken trag ich auch gerne, aber für Radsport dann doch lieber andere Jacken.


----------



## make65 (12. Oktober 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Okay, ich geb zu der Titel des Themas scheint irreführend zu sein. Aber das ist doch wieder ne reine Windjacke ohne jegliches Thermofutter, oder? Suche eher nach einer Jacke mit Windmembran UND dünner Softshell Innenschicht.



Dann schau Dir mal die Gore Contest SO an.


----------



## 12die4 (12. Oktober 2011)

Werde ich. Ihr habt mir ja schon ein paar interessante genannt. Sobald ich wieder nen festen Wohnsitz habe und dieses Pensions-Hopping ein Ende hat, werd ich mir mal 1 oder 2 davon bestellen und schauen, wie sie mir gefallen.


----------



## phuoc (14. Oktober 2011)

Marmot Liteville, technical fit (nicht figurbetont^^); aber ehrlich gesagt, ist das wahrscheinlich schon fast zuviel; meine du kommst doch sehr schnell ins Schwitzen, wenn du eine Softshell-Windstopper Kombination anhast; ich nehme die Marmot fur die gemutlichen Fahrten, wenn ich Spass haben will dann einfach eine Laufjacke. Aber ansonsten musste die Marmot alle Anforderungen erfullen, die du gestellt hast, eng anliegend, Windstopper-Membran plus Softshell Innenfutter. Super Jacke, aber wie gesagt furs Fahren unter Anstrengung zu warm.


----------



## vitaminc (15. Oktober 2011)

Marmot *Leadville* - denn Liteville war was anderes


----------



## tosix (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ich habe mir [ame="http://www.amazon.de/SHIMANO-Herren-Windjacke-Performance-Schwarz/dp/B004PEHUMS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1318798792&sr=8-2"]diese[/ame] zugelegt von Shimano. Ist jedoch sehr sehr dünn aber winddicht und wasserabweisend. Allerdings nur interessant wenn du S oder M hast, da S/M nur ca 35 Euro kosten Ab L dann das dreifache 

Ich bin 1,87 und hab ne M , übrigens schön figurbetont^^ 
In M wiegt die Jacke 63 g.


----------



## phuoc (17. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Marmot *Leadville* - denn Liteville war was anderes



ja die Tagtraumerei bringt einiges durcheinander


----------



## 12die4 (13. November 2011)

Sooo, nachdem ich mich lange vor der Anschaffung gedrÃ¼ckt hab, bin ich jetzt erstmal in die Vollen gegangen und hab mir drei Jacken bestellt, die alle gut klingen. Dann werde ich nun doch anprobieren, vergleichen und mich am Ende fÃ¼r eine entscheiden. Diese drei Jacken sind in die engere Auswahl gekommen:

- Odlo Hurricane Windproof (derzeit von 180â¬ auf 70â¬ heruntergesetzt bei Bikediscount)
- Gore Contest 2.0 AS
- Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Aero


----------



## stefauer (14. November 2011)

Naja, ne Softshelljacke wär da wohl das richtige, würd' ich sagen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

